# climbing walls in Bath/Bristol area



## mattie (Sep 10, 2008)

A mate took me to an indoor climbing wall in a deconsecrated church in Derby, I was appallingly bad but survived to climb another day.

Are there any decent, cheap and preferably quiet climbing walls in the area?  I know of one in St Pauls but it's supposed to get quite busy.  Ability to cater for fat useless duffers essential.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2008)

mattie said:


> Are there any decent, cheap and preferably quiet climbing walls in the area?  I know of one in St Pauls but it's supposed to get quite busy.



Do you mean the one in the church in St Werbughs (-next to St Pauls)?

That's the only one I know of though, sorry.  Maybe you could contact them for details of any others?


----------



## mattie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Do you mean the one in the church in St Werbughs (-next to St Pauls)?
> 
> That's the only one I know of though, sorry.  Maybe you could contact them for details of any others?



Yep, that's the one - good idea about contacting them, I'll maybe ring them a bit later.  Cheers.


----------



## albinjindu (Sep 10, 2008)

I go to the church one in St. Werburghs a fair bit, im no expert aswell - but it does cater for all abilities, having a really good bouldering section too. Apparently during the evenings it can get quite busy, i mainly go during the daytimes where it is pretty quiet. really good pub just next to it aswell called The Farm.  I think Bath Uni have an outdoor wall but haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2008)

albinjindu said:


> really good pub just next to it aswell called The Farm.



The Mina Arms is right next to the church too.  Nice pub. 



albinjindu said:


> I think Bath Uni have an outdoor wall but haven't checked it out yet.



Picture of it from a previous thread about Bath.  Looks a bit grim tbh!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 10, 2008)

Could do with a decent climbing wall in Exeter. There is a shit one in the Exeter University sports hall.


----------



## mattie (Sep 10, 2008)

albinjindu said:


> I go to the church one in St. Werburghs a fair bit, im no expert aswell - but it does cater for all abilities, having a really good bouldering section too. Apparently during the evenings it can get quite busy, i mainly go during the daytimes where it is pretty quiet. really good pub just next to it aswell called The Farm.  I think Bath Uni have an outdoor wall but haven't checked it out yet.



The bath uni one is indeed grim, and the surrounding area is currently a building site.

I may see if I can get to St Werburghs off-peak.


----------



## steve0223 (Sep 11, 2008)

a lot of people go bouldering / climbing for free at the new quarry wall in hotwells/avon gorge. It's a bit unreliable at the moment tho cos of the weather.

there is a pic of it at the bottom of this page:
http://www.irational.org/climbing/bristol/


----------



## sned (Sep 20, 2008)

i saw that Beechen Cliff school in bath is asking for planning permission to build one on the outside (i'm guessing) of the big sports hall... dunno when it'll be done or who'll be able to use it etc.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 20, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> The Mina Arms is right next to the church too.  Nice pub.



that'll be The Miners Arms, on Mina Road


----------

